# Baby Gaggia steam wand problem



## Big Vern (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Am a new member here, it seems an amazing resource so am sure someone has the answer!

I have a Baby Gaggia (the manual type with four buttons on the front face) and I am experiencing a constant and annoying problem

The steam comes out of the wand in 'spurts' and results in the milk getting hot but with no froth.

I've cleaned and de-scaled a couple of times now, replaced the O ring on the steam wand and messed about with milk type temperature etc.

Am sure that it seems an 'internal' probelm but any help would be very much apreciated as the girlfriend's morning latte does not meet the usual standard and my macchiato is now just an expresso!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you purge the wand before steaming your milk?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, is it the model with the square buttons or round buttons?. do you have a steady stream of steam when you remove the panarello sleeve? if so the insert may be loose. if not you may need to replace the steam thermostat

mark


----------



## Big Vern (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi

Not always but recently every time. The steam delivery is still 'erratic' and as best I can describe is that it spurts! the milk ends up bubbling rather than frothing. Grrr!

Vern


----------



## Big Vern (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Mark

It has the square buttons.

Steam is stick erratic without the panarello sleeve (am asuming thats the plastic paush on bit on the wand?!). the sleeve seems pretty tight, its a firm push fit.

The milk gets hot but only bubbles rather than froths

Is it a 'at-home' repair to do the steam thermostat? Am thinking maybe not?!

Thanks for the advice so far

Vern


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

check the frother sleeve and see if the insert is poking out a bit, this causes the problem you describe

mark


----------



## Big Vern (Aug 27, 2011)

Mark

Am sorry to be such a donkey, which part is the insert?! Am not sure which parts are which!! But am not sure I'm seeing any part sticking out!

Vern


----------

